# "Graffiti Redux..." (B&W Conversion)



## enezdez (Apr 23, 2017)

D750
f/8
ISO 5600
1/125 Sec.
24 - 70 mm - f/2.8G
24 mm






(Processed In Both LR & Silver Efex Pro 2.)

I Posted The Color Version About A Week Ago In The Landscape & Cityscape Gallery If You Would Like To View It.  Thanks For Looking Any Comments/Criticism Will Be Appreciated.

Enezdez


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Apr 25, 2017)

It's very good, but in colour it has more punch.


----------



## enezdez (Apr 25, 2017)

Fred von den Berg said:


> It's very good, but in colour it has more punch.



Thanks Fred, I Agree!


----------



## GWWhite (May 2, 2017)

I like the look of that in B&W. But I haven't seen the color version yet. Great processing though!


----------



## enezdez (May 2, 2017)

GWWhite said:


> I like the look of that in B&W. But I haven't seen the color version yet. Great processing though!



Thanks!


----------

